# To those who have built a custom enclosure..



## ReCursiveDescent (Nov 15, 2013)

In hindsight, what about your build perhaps was less than optimal either for the tegu or for your convenience? What features are you really glad you included or proved to be very useful? Perhaps your build is fully functional, but you built it on a budget. How would your build differ if at the time you had the funds for a larger budget? 

I'm sure most of us would opt to give our lizards more space if we had room. I won't be able to go larger than an 8x4x4, (perhaps maybe a bit taller) so I'm looking mostly to gather intel about functionality and aesthetics. However, if you want to describe your dream tegu room or greenhouse - I'm all ears (eyes).


----------

